# Ever do any good on a neap tide?



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

The tides look like crap this weekend but I've got my new light setup complete and want to try it out. I have never had much luck during these slack tides. Maybe I need to look in different places than my usual spots. Plan on going over to Alabama and trying it there. Anybody ever killed any during a neap tide?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I havn't had any luck with neep tides eaither, but I am certain you will not catch any fish if you don't go.

Greg


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

X 2! can not gig them sitting on the couch,I go anytime I can regardless of tide. I get a lot of exploring done that way!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Azevedo I bet some how u could gig em from the couch u always killin em


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Azevedo is a good role model - loves to fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple of times I have done really well on a neap tide , but most of the time it sucks.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

wareagle22 said:


> The tides look like crap this weekend but I've got my new light setup complete and want to try it out. I have never had much luck during these slack tides. Maybe I need to look in different places than my usual spots. Plan on going over to Alabama and trying it there. Anybody ever killed any during a neap tide?



My best night this year was on a neap tide and I agree even if I don't do any good I usually see something that makes it better than staying home and watching tv.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I do pretty good on neap tides. But I stay out of areas that usually have a lit of current.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've done real good on a neap and I've not done so good. However If the wind is good and the waters good I'll go on a neap.:yes: 
I try and hit places where on a normal tide the water is ripeing to hard to work doesn't alway pay off but you won't know unless you look.:thumbsup:

BTW we have a full moon too. Hopefully the clouds will move in and block some of the moon.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got my stuff loaded up and am gonna try it anyway. I've been wanting to look around over in Alabama anyway and I have the house to myself so I'm gonna go for a while and see if I can find any. I have been wanting to try out my new 400 watt HPS lights with the Lumatek electronic ballasts.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Wareagle you did what I've been thinking of doing. I've been looking at the lumatec ballast on e-bay. Cut a-lot of wieght going that route.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I will let you know how they do in a little while. I like them because you can run 250 watt and 400 watt off the same ballast and can run HPS or MH with the same ballast. It definitely takes a lot of the weight out for sure. I had custom housings built to fit my boat and have the Lumateks under my deck. If you decide to buy the Lumateks, go to BigTomato.com. They have the best prices and if you join Bowfishing Country (it's free) they will give you a BIG discount. They are a sponsor on BowfishingCountry.com and are easy to deal with. Let me know if you want to check them out before buying them.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I've done real good on a neap and I've not done so good. However If the wind is good and the waters good I'll go on a neap.:yes:
> I try and hit places where on a normal tide the water is ripeing to hard to work doesn't alway pay off but you won't know unless you look.:thumbsup:
> 
> BTW we have a full moon too. Hopefully the clouds will move in and block some of the moon.


Does anyone ever have any luck on a full moon? I've seen several comments about the full moon being bad for floundering. I'm certainly no pro but I've been floundering for almost 30 years now and my best night ever was with my Dad about 20 years ago on a full moon walking and gigged 54. Was this just a fluke?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

TRG , I've killed a-lot of fish when the moon is shining bright. They can be a little spookier though.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Wareagle my buddy is thinking about getting two 1000 watt lumatec ballast and getting some custom housings made. He want's two 1000 watt hps for his front lights. Show some pics of your custom lights.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok. I'll take some pics of them and post them. I struck out last night. Only managed 1 good one about 10:30 last night. Tried some new spots over around Josephine first and didn't see a fish or another gigger. Trailered back to perdido and that's where I found the one. There were tons of crabs and bait but no fish. Saw one gigger in Perdido that was launching when I did but that's it. Water was dirty in both places! Oh well, I really like the new setup.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounderslayerman, here are my custom lights and Lumatek ballasts.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Wareagle if you turn the angle down more you'll get better penetration in stained water. If you place them at about a 45 degree angle it will help you see much better.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I had them turned down about 30 degrees. I straightened them back up before I trailered it back home. They put out a ton of light, I know that.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I didn't mean to make it sound like you didn't know. Sorry!!! I've seen people point them straight out which is no good unless the water is gin clear. I like your setup pretty sweet.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem. I like the advice people give on here. Most times its very solid info. I finally got the rig like I wanted it. It's pretty easy sitting up there riding around and looking.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice setup and once you go HPS you will never go back. I bet they light up the world.:thumbup:


----------

